# Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Camaro-Fan-prop...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

When I finally picked myself up off the floor I had to share this with you guys.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Is airmail shipping available????*

 That would sure make a nice variable speed desk fan!!! Seal up the roof and flip it over and you got a amphibian car!!! I see a priceless ad coming...stay tuned!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wonder if the posts are in good shape? nd


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it is neat l.o.l.
How do you handle it if it gets stuck on the track and the little fan is still turning ?.Should have a warning sign turn power off before handling. Still a fun looking little car and a guy with a good imagination.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow..*

And it is not even listed as "mint"...


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Man that is a WILD ride..LOL :freak:
Slot car racing in the Swamp. I can see it all now..
Looks like something from Burt Renyolds movie "Gator"..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Giggle.......giggle...*

UGH! Bill, Just got off the floor myself. LOL 

Bob...could be upgraded with a bigger motor if needed...zilla


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Guarantee Bill is looking hard at that thing, figuring out how much goop it would take, or how much goop it will make.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The big question is...does goop cure faster with a little air circulation????


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yup! The "Ugh-mobile" has appeal.*

Y'all go ahead and laugh!

I'm taking this one very seriously. For those that remember the thread "Yer worst ebay screwing", mine took the shape of a black camaro that wuz ...cough cough...minty fresh. Arrived with a short front post, no door handles, the SS hood destroyed and no front valence....oh and the glass was all permanent marker scribbled.

So I ask you, "How bad could this one really be?" Either I wind up with a decent base; or I fix it as is and send it around to all you jokers to take a goofus picture at your tracks.

Even at it's worst there may be some parts that could be set aside and used when another black turdmaro comes along. Oddly the outside chance of the details being sound on the "Ugh-mobile" and thereby allowing me to graft my good roof to her might be just what I'm looking for. :woohoo:

Scary...aint it?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Shipping costs: US $7.00???????? Holly caca....... is that AIR mail HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Bill you would be the man to fix that turb into something great, cant wait to see the finished car when your done...........can i have the motor an propeler HAHA j/k


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Shipping costs: US $7.00???????? Holly caca....... is that AIR mail HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Bill you would be the man to fix that turb into something great, cant wait to see the finished car when your done...........can i have the motor an propeler HAHA j/k


$7 shipping. The prop motor does look kinda heavy...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You need that Bill, hook up some of thsoe LED lights on that bad boy...RM


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I may try to outbid you on that one Bill ! Then again the kids can't play with it cause it will cut there fingers . A car that is fun to drive and cools the air on those hot summer days when you are racing , sweet !
As the police walked up to the driver window to give the pimply faced teen a ticket ,he says " You were really flying back there !"


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, Funny, I thought it was one of your newest customs Bill, then I saw the pure talent of the Camaro artist truley dwarfs you in modeling skill.


I think I just pee'd myself, lmao.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm....I seem to remember matchbox having a swamp boat in their lineup. Couldnt be TOO hard to resin cast one and do something like this with a smaller fan....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've actually seen this concept carried out nicely at the 1:32 scale. This one is really crude and a monstrosity. Once again, E-Bay provides compelling evidence that Darwin's theory of natural selection occasionally makes a sudden u-turn.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> I've actually seen this concept carried out nicely at the 1:32 scale. This one is really crude and a monstrosity. Once again, E-Bay provides compelling evidence that Darwin's theory of natural selection occasionally makes a sudden u-turn.


It appears that the builder signed his name or titled his work; lending some weight to your theory.

I fully intend to explore the performance envelope prior to harvesting any useable parts.

My prediction is a slow crawl on a downhill run... capsizing at the first turn!:woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Now, wait a minute................ This guy may be on to something........... in a barnstorming kind of way. "What if" you used a Tjet or Mangnatrac chassis and mounted the propeller to the armature? Then, instead of LIFT, the prop gave you DOWNFORCE! The faster you went, the more downforce! Man, this guy might be on to something!!!!! It brings a whole new meaning to AERO-PUSH. Yeah, it would be like the CHapparels with the adjustable wings............................only in reverse. I mean, if you slow for a corner, you have less............. aw screw it. THE GUYS AN IDIOT.

Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Too Funny*

Hey guys, I laughed too!!! But, this guy is no dummy in my opinion, just a wild idea he had as some others, including mine, that I've seen on HT. I sent an email to him, after noticing his TN location. Check out his real "dream" job!!! 
www.carbuilderonline.com ... You just never know...RM


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*pic*



Bill Hall said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Camaro-Fan-prop...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> When I finally picked myself up off the floor I had to share this with you guys.


 here is pic


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Magnatraction has been replaced by ...propeller traction:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Going once, twice...sold to the high bidder!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congratulations Bill,

You won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo::roll:   :jest: :hat:

Bob...kewl...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh goody! Another pile ...to add to my pile of piles.

Bumpers look decent and there appears to be a firebird front and rear bumper in decent condition. "Chrome whatnots" come rather dear at an average of seven bux a pop. 

Has a"solid rivet chassis if it matters" to quote the seller. I also note, two goodscrews, guidpin, coupla pick ups and springs even if the body doesnt have what I need ....I needed the bumps anyway!

Ten bux for a bunch of good bumpers and a handful of useable widgets: plus the oppurtunity to possibly "right" and old E-bay screwing ....priceless!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on the newest addition to your "Hall of Horrors"!!!! Hope it all comes together for ya Bill.. By the way, I found me a "bargain" this weekend too...what color lurks beneath the cigarbox chrome??? I picked these up for $24.99 with free shipping.. 3 solid rivit chassis!!! Hope they're complete and I can get them running!! P.S. Bill...A small pkg is on it's way.. Hope some of it is useful!! Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I will say a little prayer that they are not milky white blechhhhhhh plastic.

Regardless 3 solids rivet chassis and 3 solid bodies is worth the price!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Years ago I bought a collection of 1/24 slot cars. In there were 3 propeller cars. The seller told me the shop he raced at had a class for these. I tried to get the cars to move around the track w/o success. The biggest problem I could not overcome was the friction from the guide flag. No matter how I adjusted it the car would only move very little distance, less then an inch. They used slot car motors with r/c or line control plane props. They had a "safety cage" built around the prop. I wish I had taken pictures or at least kept one.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Maybe this was his insperation?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAWK-PROPELLER-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have a couple of those props around here somewhere. Thanks for the idea. 

NOT! :freak: rr


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

That blows.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Marty said:


> Maybe this was his insperation?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HAWK-PROPELLER-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> Marty


Nice find Marty:thumbsup:


----------

